# Need some help with choosing some waxes



## monopol (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm thinking about Bouncer's Fortify or BMD Taurus for the winter, Bouncer's looking sweet or BMD revolution for my wheels and for the summer BMD sirus or Bouncer's capture the rapture.

So what do you guys think? I have never tried bmd or bouncers.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Both brands are Superb Quality,and you won't go far wrong with either.SJ.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Not tried Bouncers but you will love BMD, get yourself a sample pot of Taurus you won't be disappointed. :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

hi i got rid of my bmd wax so grainy and didnt impress me,bouncers for me all the way


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've got a growing collection of Bouncer's waxes and a full compliment of BMD waxes. Both manufacturer great waxes.

Taurus is a great wax. Lovely finish and shrugs off dirt better than most.

I've only used Revolutions and is easy to apply and buff off. A couple of coats will see it good for 2/3 months. I use it on other people's cars. I prefer a coating on my own alloys.

Sirius and Capture The Rapture - both lovely lovely waxes. CTR is very oily (not that's a bad thing - I love oils) but it does require a secondary buff a few hours after applying as the oils gas a bit. With regards to Sirius - this is one of my very favourite waxes. Yes it is a bit grainy like mentioned above. The graininess of Sirius has no effect on the performance of the wax. Once your applicator is loaded it spreads with ease and once cured after 5-10 minutes, it buffs off with ease, like all BMD waxes. No hard pressure is required, just lightly buff and no secondary buff is required. It leaves a very wet look to the paintwork and a glow I just love.

You can't really go wrong with any of these waxes.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Capture the Rapture is perfect for summer, BH Finis for winter.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Running a little side by side test with BMD Revs in the mix...so far so good...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=354328

I'm still v new to applying waxes but have found BMD easier to use than Bouncers.

To stress that's me and my technique or lack of and not due to the quality of Bouncers. People buy for a reason it gives a great finish


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP was referring to his Morpheus being grainy if my memory serve me correct.
We have only 2 months left until Spring so I think any wax you try from now on will last you until then so save the Fortify and Finis waxes until next October time....then try them out for a full Winter protection.
In the mean time try any sample pot out Vanilla Ice, Britemax Vantage, Taurus etc then in ?Summer you must try either CTR or Illusion both quality Summer show waxes
Dave


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

camerashy said:


> ADSCLIOCUP was referring to his Morpheus being grainy if my memory serve me correct.
> We have only 2 months left until Spring so I think any wax you try from now on will last you until then so save the Fortify and Finis waxes until next October time....then try them out for a full Winter protection.
> In the mean time try any sample pot out Vanilla Ice, Britemax Vantage, Taurus etc then in ?Summer you must try either CTR or Illusion both quality Summer show waxes
> Dave


Good advice


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

The bmd waxes were ok, but nothing special about them when compared to bouncers waxes


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

bmd very grainy, not in the same league as Bouncers imh


----------



## monopol (Dec 2, 2014)

SO every bmd wax is graniy?? How is the durability if we compare that?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Durability of the ones I've tried has not been that much difference IMO


----------



## monopol (Dec 2, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> Durability of the ones I've tried has not been that much difference IMO


Ah, ok

But the BMD waxes contains PTFE also, so it will be much easyer to remove dust and dirt, wont it?

Which one do you perfer?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

monopol said:


> SO every bmd wax is graniy?? How is the durability if we compare that?


Every BMD wax isn't grainy. The only one I would say is, is Sirius and it definitely does not have any effect on performance or even applying it. If you want super easy wax to apply and remove, BMD is it.



monopol said:


> Ah, ok
> 
> But the BMD waxes contains PTFE also, so it will be much easyer to remove dust and dirt, wont it?
> 
> Which one do you perfer?


Taurus which contains PTFE does help to shed dirt better than most waxes. Dirt tends to stick to waxes more so than a sealant or coating but on the cars I've applied Taurus to, it definitely helps keep it cleaner for longer.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

BMD waxes grainy?... Not my experience... Try to avoid priming your applicator with sand prior to use . :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

stonejedi said:


> Both brands are Superb Quality,and you won't go far wrong with either.SJ.


This :thumb:

+1


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

recently used bmd morpheus & found it super easy both on application & removal.def no grainy texture for me.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> If you want super easy wax to apply and remove, BMD is it.


See now I would have said that bouncers were considerably nicer and easier to apply, not that bmd was hard or difficult in any way


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Another thumbs up from me for the bouncers range


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Bouncers of the two products here bmd left me totally underwhelmed, maybe i expected to much from bmd as there is alot of hype surrounding their products currently!


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

I have three waxes from each (Sherbet Fizz, Satsuma Rock, Two-Zero-One-Four Morpheus Taurus and Sirius) and I like them very much. Honestly, I don't know what _grainy_ waxes are. I can imagine what you mean by it, but I have not experienced it.

They are both very 'honest' manufactures who only use the best ingredient. You will notice the passion that's gone into the waxes when you use them. All in all, Bouncers are a little harder. Softer is easier to apply, but a tub of hard wax will last longer Both are very good, so go with any of them.

Sherbet Fizz is my go to wax, it just does what I want it do and for a surprisingly long time. I would like to throw Satsuma Rock into the mix. It is the softests of the Bouncers range and you _can_ argue that it is the only wax you will ever need, but that might spoil the hobby a little And since it is only 100ml, not the most expensive to buy initially. The good thing about BMD is that they have a full range of samples.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

i got caught in the hype,but i sold the bmd the day after it was the flagship wax aswell,out of all my waxes thats the only 1 ive ever sold,but bouncers vanilla ice rocks


----------



## monopol (Dec 2, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> i got caught in the hype,but i sold the bmd the day after it was the flagship wax aswell,out of all my waxes thats the only 1 ive ever sold,but bouncers vanilla ice rocks


Why did you sell it?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

im honest didnt like it the wax was grainy bit like mustard if you understand im not here to knock any company and i wish sellers all the best but i felt let down by what i thought was going to be a aesome wax


----------



## monopol (Dec 2, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> im honest didnt like it the wax was grainy bit like mustard if you understand im not here to knock any company and i wish sellers all the best but i felt let down by what i thought was going to be a aesome wax


Ok, thanks for being honest.

Anyone else got an other experiance?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

monopol said:


> Ok, thanks for being honest.
> 
> Anyone else got an other experiance?


Yeah all of the quotes from members above that have stated they like the BMD waxes they have used.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Yellow Dave said:


> See now I would have said that bouncers were considerably nicer and easier to apply, not that bmd was hard or difficult in any way


Bouncers are nice waxes and I have a few. When I say easy, as an example, if I was to apply CTR I would need to second buff it a few hours after applying otherwise it gases due to the oils in it. If I had waxed the car and wanted to go out in it the same day, a second buff may not feasible which would then result in parts of the car looking like the wax hadn't been buffed off properly in the first place, a few hours later.

I wouldn't have any such worries with BMD Sirius. It doesn't require a second buffing.

This is not a slur on Bouncers waxes, not by any means but just an example of the ease of use if you like.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ive not tried any boucers but have all the BMD range, As blueberry has mentioned, sirius is a bit grainy but so what, it spreads effortlessly and removal is even easier. The rest are a joy to use also


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> Yeah all of the quotes from members above that have stated they like the BMD waxes they have used.


Absolutely this, and they have also stated that they are a pleasure to work with, oh and the look once applied is awesome.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

monopol said:


> Anyone else got an other experiance?


I have a fair few waxes in my collection, some of them expensive like Zymol Concours, Vintage, RG BL etc , others not so like Dodo PH, Dodo Blue Velvet etc.

In total I've got well over 30 waxes - just to name a few Victoria Waxes - Concours, Colllectors, Chaos, Mayhem. AF waxes Illusion, Spirit, Desire etc Bouncers CTR , Vanilla Ice.

There are waxes Ive got but haven't tried yet like BLackfire Midnight Sun, CG Blackwax, Victoria Chaos & Mayhem.

My point being, that anything I try and don't like gets sold on. Of the two BMD waxes that I tried they both underwhelmed me and both waxes texture wise weren't quite up there with any of my others. I had to sell them on as found them both grainy, and didn't really add anything to the finish. Waxes that I'd class as adding to the finish would be something like Pinnacle Souveran, P21S, Victoria Collectors, Dodo PH, Dodo SN, AF Illusion, Bouncers CTR, Raceglaze 55. Neither of the BMD waxes matched what what any of those mentioned could do (or any of my others for that matter) so they had to go.

Just my experience though..


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

chewy_ said:


> I have a fair few waxes in my collection, some of them expensive like Zymol Concours, Vintage, RG BL etc , others not so like Dodo PH, Dodo Blue Velvet etc.
> 
> In total I've got well over 30 waxes - just to name a few Victoria Waxes - Concours, Colllectors, Chaos, Mayhem. AF waxes Illusion, Spirit, Desire etc Bouncers CTR , Vanilla Ice.
> 
> ...


So this all goes to show that we all like / prefer different things, from different waxes. The world would be boring if we all liked the same 

Like chewy I have a large wax collection, around 50 varying in price ranges including Zymol, Def wax, Swissvax, AF, Bouncer, BMD, Wolfgang etc etc etc. I have some very lovely waxes but my favourite go to waxes are BMD because I know that I won't have any problems with them,


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

true statements imo pinnacle blows a lot of waxes into oblivion


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

So there you go Monopol, it's all as clear as mud. 

Good luck with your eventual choice.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I've not used many waxes only just started to dabble a bit so hard to compare as I've always used sealants 

I bought the BMD Taurus and Morpheus sample pots, and much preferred the Taurus, it goes on very easy and comes off very easy too and looks great on my silver car. Doesn't feel grainy whereas I can feel Morpheus is a bit grainy 

I'm hearing good things about bouncers satsuma so that's my next one to try but so far I'm loving the bmd taurus wax 

In fact think I'll go order it now


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Dougnorwich said:


> I've not used many waxes only just started to dabble a bit so hard to compare as I've always used sealants
> 
> I bought the BMD Taurus and Morpheus sample pots, and much preferred the Taurus, it goes on very easy and comes off very easy too and looks great on my silver car. Doesn't feel grainy whereas I can feel Morpheus is a bit grainy
> 
> ...


Satsuma Rock is fantastic


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> Bouncers are nice waxes and I have a few. When I say easy, as an example, if I was to apply CTR I would need to second buff it a few hours after applying otherwise it gases due to the oils in it. If I had waxed the car and wanted to go out in it the same day, a second buff may not feasible which would then result in parts of the car looking like the wax hadn't been buffed off properly in the first place, a few hours later.
> 
> I wouldn't have any such worries with BMD Sirius. It doesn't require a second buffing.
> 
> This is not a slur on Bouncers waxes, not by any means but just an example of the ease of use if you like.


I never had that trouble with capture the rapture, even in high temps where I found glasur to do it. One of my favourite waxes is AF Illusion, but rate capture the rapture very close to this

Satsuma rock is one of my favourites also as it was just a pure pleasure to use, and the gloss! Bouncers 22 is a great aero under and gives that special premium feel. Only briefly tried sherbet fizz and vanilla ice so won't comment too much on those other than they were again a pleasure to use

The Bmd Helios genesis and can't remember the third one I had and although all performed well, didn't feel they added much to the finish, the experience etc. was like using HD was, works fine without fuss, but lacked any experience


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Yellow Dave said:


> I never had that trouble with capture the rapture, even in high temps where I found glasur to do it. One of my favourite waxes is AF Illusion, but rate capture the rapture very close to this
> 
> Satsuma rock is one of my favourites also as it was just a pure pleasure to use, and the gloss! Bouncers 22 is a great aero under and gives that special premium feel. Only briefly tried sherbet fizz and vanilla ice so won't comment too much on those other than they were again a pleasure to use
> 
> The Bmd Helios genesis and can't remember the third one I had and although all performed well, didn't feel they added much to the finish, the experience etc. was like using HD was, works fine without fuss, but lacked any experience


I like AF Illusion as well as CTR. Illusion is another easy to use wax.

Now Helios I really really like on my car. It really suits my colour and I always enjoy using it. Very under-rated I think.
It gives a lovely warm glow to my metallic red paintwork. I enjoy using Illusion but I'm not so keen on the finish it leaves on my colour. It leaves a cooler look to my paint I think, which I'm not so keen on. CTR leaves a warmer look not too dissimilar to Sirius but Sirius leaves a wetter look I think.

Trouble is too many waxes and not enough time to use them all as often as we all would like, I'm sure.

Have you tried Def S h o w E d i t i o n?

I have Satsuma Rock and 22 to use for the first time when the weather improves. Looking forward to trying those.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

how many waxes do you have mrs blueberry


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Give her a few days to reply as it will take that long for her to count them all


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> The Bmd Helios genesis and can't remember the third one I had and although all performed well, didn't feel they added much to the finish, the experience etc. was like using HD was, works fine without fuss, but lacked any experience


Aswell as the lack of experience, there is also a pricing issue. Most of the bmd waxes rrp @ £90. At that price your into Zymol territory, and a tenner short off a boutique wax like Zymol Glasur.

On the other end of the spectrum you've got proven winners like the Victoria waxes reigning in at less than £30, and the Dodo colour charged waxes like ph, blue velvet, rainforrest rub etc all of which feel more special to use than bmd, and none of which have grainy texture nor leave a lacklustre finish.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

chewy_ said:


> Aswell as the lack of experience, there is also a pricing issue. Most of the bmd waxes rrp @ £90. At that price your into Zymol territory, and a tenner short off a boutique wax like Zymol Glasur.
> 
> On the other end of the spectrum you've got proven winners like the Victoria waxes reigning in at less than £30, and the Dodo colour charged waxes like ph, blue velvet, rainforrest rub etc all of which feel more special to use than bmd, and none of which have grainy texture nor leave a lacklustre finish.


BMD leave lacklustre finishes? Yeah right.

Sirius applied







But our own opinion on things is all that matters:thumb:


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> Aswell as the lack of experience, there is also a pricing issue. Most of the bmd waxes rrp @ £90. At that price your into Zymol territory, and a tenner short off a boutique wax like Zymol Glasur.
> 
> On the other end of the spectrum you've got proven winners like the Victoria waxes reigning in at less than £30, and the Dodo colour charged waxes like ph, blue velvet, rainforrest rub etc all of which feel more special to use than bmd, and none of which have grainy texture nor leave a lacklustre finish.


To be fair the subject of waxes is all very subjective and you're obviously not very enamoured by the BMD range. That's your prerogative of course.

However many people find there experience of the BMD waxes positive, myself included. I enjoy the ease of use and the look it gives applied on well prepared paint. So it really does come down to each to there own.

While price point is relevant it's not for some of us the be all and end all. If it was I quess we would all go with the likes of Fusso, Nattys, colli etc. all great waxes in there own right.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh, and if the expression 'a picture paints a thousand words' means anything. Then take a look at the images Wanner69 posted above.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

looks nice.but any wax on black looks awesome imo eg for a more wet look


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

I'd go for Satsuma rock which is a favorite of mine. Also looking sweet is very nice too. I also like Sherbert Fizz and Vanilla Ice. And obviously my waxes lol


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

The finish on the porsche don't look like anything special imho, just my opinion i may add.

You will never win on this type of thread there will always be people who will argue black is white etc just to be argumentative, i'm not a fan of bmd stuff but its each to their own


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Is that a show car on the car,because its not the wettest look ive seen on black imo over auto finesse,pinnacle or desire


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Cant please all of the people all of the time ,opinions vary on what people like thats just the way of the world .


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Is that a show car on the car,because its not the wettest look ive seen on black imo over auto finesse,pinnacle or desire


In all fairness it's hard to beat a proper show wax like Pinnacle Souveran, AF Illusion, Bouncer CTR, P21S, or Vic Collectors (as a few examples).

Agree with what your saying though, a proper show wax without a doubt will deliver more of a wet look and in most cases : at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I think monopol may have the answer to his question now....lol....but how the hell he is going to decide God only knows!!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Pity it turned into a bit of a BMD bashing when it wasn't really warranted. In answer to the OP opening question. You can't go wrong with BMD or Bouncer's waxes. Buy one of each and make up your own mind


----------

